

Apple ignores Java developers with Leopard - jsjenkins168
http://gigaom.com/2007/10/29/stale-java-for-the-mac-faithful/#more-10551

======
jawngee
I'm so sick and tired of reading about this shit - pardon my french.

D-Zone has been plagued with the most pathetic whining I've seen on blogs for
a long time. STFU already, it's going to be coming. Soon.

PS. Isn't this Sun's responsibility anyways?

------
chaostheory
well for a contrarian view (correct me if I'm wrong) besides OS X, I don't
know of any other OS other than Solaris that actually ships with Java or
includes it with the OS's updates. Neither Windows nor Linux does this (or has
this changed since Java went open source?). Both users and developers on those
platforms have to download java separately (unless the OEM PC maker has a deal
with Sun).

Not to mention that most companies that use Java, typical stay one version
behind the latest one anyways, to make transition from one version to another
as painless as possible.

~~~
davidw
It's pretty easy to get Java on Ubuntu.

~~~
chaostheory
the question isn't whether it's easy to get java on 'x' OS. the question is
whether it already ships with it...

it may be easy for developers to do it, but we often forget about the average
consumer/user (not to mention update it)

------
boris
So much for run anywhere.

Seriously, perhaps Apple is trying to discourage people from developing MacOS
applications using Java in order not to make the whole experience appear slow.
Their OS is already quite inefficient (which, BTW, makes me wonder why on
earth anybody would make a Mac their development machine).

~~~
jmzachary
"which, BTW, makes me wonder why on earth anybody would make a Mac their
development machine"

Because a development platform and deployment platform can be two different
platforms.

~~~
geebee
Macs make good development machines if your production machines are also UNIX
based. Even if my code is truly platform-independent, I still find it easier
when I don't have to mentally switch back and forth between windows and unix.
Of course, I also find Unix to be a much more powerful environment. That said,
I also haven't found speed to be a problem on my mac (it is slower than the
windows laptop that my work gave me, but it's also an older machine).

Of course, this only addresses Mac vs Windows - the argument becomes less
compelling if you're comparing it to linux. I'm not sophisticated enough with
Unix to appreciate the differences between linux and bsd, but I do like the
Mac UI, and unlike windows, I get a unix prompt, which is pretty tremendous.

